# What kind of boat do you have?



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

16 ft. aluminum tracker pro angler the "trophy tracker". 25 ft. fiberglass sportcraft for salmon the "fish patroll".


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

17 foot BassTracker Bass boat with 75 HP Mariner


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

We have a 19' fiberglass rinker, 120 murcruiser i/o, gona hook it up with a livewell, rodholders, and storge compartments, and hopfully a kicker. It'll be a fishin' machine.


----------



## Downrod (Feb 20, 2002)

17.5 ft Alumicraft CC 50 hp Merc


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

16 1/2 ft. Monark Aluminum Walleye Boat. We do use it for Salmon fishing in the spring, however, and we do quite well. Come on warm weather! Get the hard-water out of here! I'm ready to troll!


----------



## E Man (Feb 16, 2001)

19' 2000 Baliner Capri w/135 Merc I/O with Fish package. Good compromise between fishing and pleasure boat. Had to keep the wife happy. Still has livewell, bass platform and seat, fishfinder. Thinking about putting it up for sale, 1st baby due in a month and don't know how much use it'll get this year.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

Agree with ESOX: I have a 21 foot, Center Console, deep V, off-shore type boat. It can and will catch anything.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

17' Sportcraft w/115 hp Evinrude. Just got her late last year and only had one shot at a short ride in the river. Can't wait to get out and slam some 'eyes on Sag. Bay now. She's deep, wide and ready to go !


Whale


----------



## fishandhunt (Dec 14, 2000)

I picked fiberglass walleye. 24 foot Thompson hardtop. I do fish mostly for walleye. Also a 15 foot Trophy utility boat, a 12 foot jon boat. All have their palce and time.


----------



## Crappieman (Nov 12, 2001)

I got A 17' Lund,with A 70hp. 4 stroke. It fits me just fine.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

2000 C liner Sportfish
4.3L 190 hp Volvo Penta
15 hp Merc bigfoot electric start/tilt
Minnkota AP65 w/ co-pilot


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

24 ft. Wellcraft Costal with 225 HP Evinrude outboard and 15 HP kicker (LSC & big water)
15 ft. Smokercraft with 30 HP Evinrude (Walleye river boat)
10 Dry Fly float boat with 55 lb. thrust electric (canal and small river boat)
Drooling for a 27 ft. Tiara Open with twin small blocks (It's just a little bigger payment honey)


----------



## GOTCHA (Apr 3, 2002)

34' Searay Express, twin big blocks, rocket launcher, berts custom rod holders, Big john down riggers, for those big kings. And a whole lot of muskie rods , winner of the 2001 Muskie Slam  equipped with every thing you need to fish for, from muskie, salmon, walleye, bass, and yes even those tasty perch. I to am dreaming of a pursuit..... 38' pursuit  alot more payments honey  can't wait Gonefishing


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I don't get it, I keep feeding my boat premieum, and it just doesn't grow.


----------



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

1994 20 foot PROCRAFT DUAL Console with 200 Mariner.
1999 16 foot GRIZZLY flatbottom 40HP Mercury. 

Gotta have a winter and summer boat.

Grizzly.


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Where's steel on the poll ? I like to fish with lots of friends. Payments a little steep and she's a bitch at the boat launch


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

1998 Grady White Seafarer, with 225 HP Yamaha, 9.9 four stroke Yamaha kicker.


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

That's sweet M H, hows about taking me trolling sometime? I bring the beer, you get the fuel


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

In about a week, a 18' Lund Alaskan, 90HP Yamaha 4-stroke, LCX-19C.

It's like Christmas in April!


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

mechanical head, can you water ski behind that?


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

eyebuster, fyi my beer tank is a large as my fuel tank Well leave the light work for your Lund, which is by the way a sweet boat. I pre-fish a bunch with a friend in the MWT, he has nearly the same boat..

Rupestris, it can be a problem to water ski, but she pulls around 2000 tubes with no problem


----------



## thechallenger (Nov 23, 2000)

I have a 1977 sylvan 16 foot with a 70 hp johnson.
this boat has been in all types of water in michigan and is a very stable boat. I replaced the floor 2 years ago and added some dry storage space.


----------



## Badboy69 (Mar 29, 2003)

I have a 1987 21' Renken Cuddy cabin, not very offten do the waves run me off Lake Huron, but it has happened a couple times


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I didn't vote , because I did not like the "choices" available......
Our boat??
Starcraft SeaFarer 16 Split Seat Tiller , 25 HP ELH Merc . Aluminum Hull... DO NOT try to lump me in on ONE type of fish species !!!!!
Pleasure?? Yeah , I get that from fishing OR cruising around....rubber neckin' .
Graph(s) , GPS , AquaVu Cam , Downrigger ..... I fish for FISH... get it???
LMAO !!!!
Robert
Start small & work your way up . Arty!!
You'll be working a LOOONG time!!! Payments my friend!!!! lol!


----------



## hesslakeman (Apr 16, 2001)

SFW, 
Nice boat. Just curious if you purchased new through Newaygo Marine and if you did your experience with their customer service. I've got a 19' fiberglass Starcraft with a 350 Chevy. The only thing I troll for is single blondes, brunettes and redheads. It does send out Sonar shock waves via the thru hull exhaust.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Thanks!!!
Is the ice all gone off'n Hess yet??
Nope , Newaygo Marine nor American Anchor earned my bidnizz...
I bought the boat from Jim Rigby @ Lakeside Marine in Muskegon , right across from the paper mill on lakeshore dr.

http://www.lakesidemarineinc.com/ 

The locals here either didn't want to give me a [email protected]$$ price , or they didn't figure my little sale was worth fartin' with , Jim treated us like King & Queen , so we gave them the nod.
GREAT people there at Lakeside !!!!
Highly recommended ANYTIME , ANYPLACE!!!!!









 Robert


----------



## percheye (Jan 2, 2003)

LUND=2002 19 foot dual counsal 
 
Thats all i need
Matches my Truck


----------



## hesslakeman (Apr 16, 2001)

Robert, 
Hess is free and clear. Not sure if the launch docks are in yet.
Try the south east side in front of the channel and in it for crappie and gils. Thanks for the info on Lakeside. I need to order some parts from Starcraft and I think I'll order through them. I traded in a boat at Newaygo Marine because it was in there for repair and I decided not to fix and get new. They gave me a fair deal on the boat and trade in but I had terrible customer service. I would not recommend Newaygo Marine for repair or sales. I have never used Anchor Marine but know a few people that have and there's been a mixed bag of satisfaction.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Right now I have the title to a Tracker Targa 18 WT/115 Merc and all the big water toys. Last fall I took it into a local boat dealer and agreed to swap it for a 24 Fischer Pontoon (keeping my moter/and troller). Thus far he hasn't sold my boat. I'm giving the deal until May 1st - at which point the pontoon or Tracker will be committed to for the summer...I really don't care which, long as I have a boat!


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

I haven't actually added the outboard yet...


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

19ft. Starcraft Superfisherman. Its in the shop getting some rivets replaced due to driving too fast on the Big Bay De Noc rough seas last fall.


----------



## chad helsel (Nov 13, 2002)

20' viper cobra 201D 
225 hp mercury efi
minn kota maxxum 74 lb trolling motor 
give me some open water!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I didn't want to get too particular , Brad - as far as the Newaygo "local" shops go , but you know , I'm like 10 minutes away - and I CHOSE to drive to Muskegon , that was for a reason !!!!
Sounds like Lakeside could do you some good too!!!!
Take it easy!!!

 Robert


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Wheres the "duck boat" option to vote for?
1648 Tracker Grizzly Garmin 160, Vexilar 18, two short arm walleye downriggers, 25hp Merc, Minn Kota power drive, Minn Kota deck hand 35, oh and ofcourse 12 sheets of Fastgrass for the late season.


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

2000 Smokercraft Stinger with a 50hp merc.Equiped with 4 big jon riggers,willys planer board mast,canopy and curtians,24v trolling motor on the rear,12v trolling motor on the front and I am running out of room


----------



## BAMBAM (Jan 11, 2001)

I am going to guess that I have the only Lund Outfitter 2000. This black aluminum Lund was made only for Ontario fishing camps. It is 19 ft long with a 150 Merc Opti on the back. I named it "Speed of Lightning" after the Underdog cartoon song!?! Say hey if you see me out on the Detroit River tomorrow!

BAMBAM


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

I am quite familiar with bass boats, but what features define a walleye boat? Would eyebuster's boat (pic on first page) be an example of a walleye boat?


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

The lund pro-v is a good choice. My boat is on the same version but smaller and works very well.You have to match boat, trolling motor, fishfinder etc.. to the water you want to fishand also how many are going to fish in the boat.I have a 24v motorguide on the rear for tough current and a 12v with power turn on the front for slow current and inland lakes.


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

Steely Head, In my opinion Ranger would provide 2 different models to see defined differences, but to me it mostly inside depth. Check out Rangers mutli-species rig, and one of the bass boat rigs.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey! you don't have a spot for old P.O.S. runnabout,,
I have a 1968 Duo-Craft X-15 with a 1974-1976 55 horse EvenSon ,and a 3.5 Game-fisher for trolling...
And it may be old and run down but it is a catch all boat!!
I have to say you all have some very nice boats,,,that 34 footer that GOTCHA has sounds very impressive,,but I want to have him meet me at my favorite LM Bass spot....LOL


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

sfw, that is a heck of a deal. Technology is a beautiful thing! (sometimes...lol!)


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Ya made the poll so ya could only choose one and a guy has got to have a boat for a lot of different circumstances.  

1993 Ranger 482V, 150 hp Mercury

1993 Crestliner Pro Am 180 (18'), 90 hp Evinrude

1972 14' Lund, 25 hp Mercury

1971 Michicraft Square Stern Canoe, 6 hp johnson, 1.5 hp Mercury

Put the Ranger in for the vote as it is what I use most .


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

You're right, Paul... 

I guess I could have put up pics of my boats here, too...


My NiTRO, which is named "*Just Bassin' Time* "











My Duck boat, named "*Just Duckin' Around* "


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Here are a few pics of my boat. She's a Sportcraft 170 Adventurer. A Walleye slayer to be sure !


























Sweet to me !!!

Whale


----------



## craig (Dec 28, 2000)

Lookin good whale. How do you like that boat so far? I was able to got a new fishfinder and some new seats for the 14'er and cant wait to install it all. Its up north right now in storage but I should have it in the next few weeks. Do you think that paint may powerwash off? I was thinking of either repainting it it a grey color, or just leaving bare aluminum, the green just doesnt do it for me.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Well, it's official. Sweet Girl, my new-to-me Lund 1700 Pro Sport with 90hp Honda 4 stroke is now in my garage. It will ply the waters of the Detroit River, LSC, Erie and maybe nearshore Huron/Michigan. 

No fish is safe now.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

WOW that thing about blinded me 
Nice!


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Craig, I know what you're saying about the "green" color. I don't think power washing is going to rid the paint though, it will be a great first step in prep for a color change however ! A bit of fine sanding and a coat or two of a nice gray shade and you will be in business. Hope you have many years of pleasure slaying the fish in the boat. 

Whale


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

WOW thats a good looking boat!!
you did not happen to be fishing the bay near Fair Haven yesterday did you, I could swear I saw that boat
man it seems everyone is picking up a new Lund this year,I want one bad,it's killing me!!
Compass Point by my house has new lunds stacked up like fire wood,,so every time I leave the house I have to see them just sitting there
I think they have to many,,they should just let me pull a few out of there to clean the place up a bit LOL


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

*That* , is one SchweeT! @$$ 
Flotilla , Mr. Kroppe!!!!
I'm sure that payments on that unit would scare me!!!
Nice motor also!!! 
I even bet that SeaFinder 320 DF will look kinda SeXY on the console!!!   
Now , GPS , Marine Radio , Radar , Downriggers .....
The list goes on & on & on.....
Congrats , Bro.....

 Robert


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

1974 13' fiberglass vbottom, 7.5 mercury (, and trolling moter, just gets me around small lakes. not very stable, last summer i was leaning over releasing a fish and my buddy sets the hook real hard and had a fish on, I was in the water. thanks grandpa.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Here's a pic of the Ranger.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

ruby red that is a sharp looking boat


----------



## The Outcast (Oct 16, 2001)

I currently have a '98 Lund Pro V 1900 with a 200 optimax with a 9.9 big foot kicker.




Say ya to da U.P., eh?


----------



## sausageman (Apr 2, 2001)

Just an ole man's fishin boat
1971 SeaRay SRV 240


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

sausageman, 

Nice rig! Glad you got some pictures up. I'll bet she's put a lot of salmon in the box!


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

21 foot crestliner with 4.3 liter volvo.salmon,and muskie are what I usually fish for..


----------



## Chuck1 (Dec 16, 2002)

1986 21ft blue fin. thats my salmon boat. 14ft sea nymph, for panfish ,and ducks.


----------



## Auditor (Feb 15, 2003)

Tacker Targa FG-19 with 175 Merc. and 15 Merc kicker. She's pretty fast and pretty to look at too!


----------



## reddog719 (Dec 22, 2002)

Mine is a 1988 blue fin 16 ft. 50 hp. force motor. in kinda rough shape needs some tlc. Still floats and runs.


----------

